# What is Happening Lately on this Forum ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

There has been an influx of "NEW" folks who seem to start off a conversation with the goal of picking a fight, very strange. They all seem to have the same attitude and very a belligerent mind set.

Very strange, it almost seems like it is a group that wants to disrupt this forum ?

Remember, with social media the way it is your group now is world wide, not just in your close vicinity anymore.

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Happens all the time.
It would be best if established members would ignore it, but they won't.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J said:


> Happens all the time.
> It would be best if established members would ignore it, but they won't.


Ya, you are right M,J, I'm just political ... I do have to keep my cool and ignore these guys.

Thanks for the input !

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They know how to push people's buttons.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think it has to do with the age of the new people that are entering this sport before most of the members were from the old school class of slingshot enthusiasts that were raised in a different time with different morals that were raised by parents not not mtv and video games not saying that all new members are that way not by a long shot,but most of the trouble makers are the same ones that if they were standing in the same room with you wouldn't say a word but act like a tough guy when typing on a key board,i have said it before when they pop up they are as hard to spot as a light house in the night and are best dealt with by not feeding the trolls if you ignore them and not respond to anything they say ,you will take away all the reasons they have for being here and they will go away


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It's surprising the number of red flags people miss in some of the posts.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They won't go away until their finally banned. Then they come back over and over with a different name. Look at the history here.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

One of the reasons ive quit posting of late.

I used to be good at ignoring it but lately seems as though i either take offence easy or im just plain gettin cranky in my old age. Should be other way round. I should be getting more mellow.

So sometimes a break from it is needed. For me at least. Not suggesting anyone else should follow suit or anything.

Still lurking though, till i get my act back together.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Stupid guys with stupid attitudes that don´t have nothing else to do...in a place where they can make friends they just fell good starting fights...I almost never comment, just have a good laugh instead!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I must have missed all the hub bub but yea

trolls will always find a way , i was unjustly accused as a boat rocker

a while back but im gonna over look that and be a gentalman about it .

any way disregarding the said trolls they will eventually crawl away if

no mind is paid to them .


----------

